# Garbage!



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2013)

We need a place to post all our garbage!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice...Where was the sidewalk market taken?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2013)

Boston! :heart:


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely looks like a place I'd like to spend some time...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 2, 2013)

Inspiration, I love it.  

I did not have my camera on me on my way in to work today, but thought about it and this thread inspired me to shoot it.

With the plow trucks piling the snow about 4 to 5 feet high on curb, people are putting their trash on top of the plow banks...lol, looked funny to me.  Now let me see if I can find a cool way to shoot it.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 3, 2013)

and the trash man came earlier than I expected.  lol.  I'll have to do it next week.  I'm sure there will still be snow piles as its not risen above single digits all week.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 3, 2013)

Some of the trashiest shots I've seen today!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Boston! :heart:



A town I've never had the pleasure of visiting...sad but true...though someday, I am sure my travels will take me back that way again. I liked the first one the best. You have a nice way with B&W conversion.


----------

